# Dr. Thompson's Eye Water Twinkies!



## bottle_girl (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi all.  Here's a cool thing I got to share and need help with:

 In October, I bought a bottle off of EBay - it was an aqua Dr. Thompson's Eye Water bottle that dated 1870s-1890s.  Very cool.  Even better was for Christmas, I got another bottle of the same kind, except this one was frosty and green - not just aqua, but definately green.  I think it might date from the same time, maybe earlier.  The green glass feels different (like the pieces of sea glass that you can buy in stores), but the aqua bottle feels like a regular glass bottle.  The green glass also feels heavier and thicker.  Any info about the differences of age, etc.?

 Thanx, Bottle Girl


----------



## Harry Pristis (Dec 30, 2003)

These two look like they are duplicates from the same mold, perhaps a different batch of glass.  The frosted one has been either etched by acid ground water -- "sick glass," or it has been abraded by sand in a river or a beach -- sea glass, as you call it.

 As you build your collection, it's usually best to go for the mint specimens; pass up the etched or cloudy specimens, if you have an option.

 -----------Harry Pristis


----------



## David E Dearden (Jan 8, 2004)

Hi there is quite a long story on this, so will give you basic's.
   There were two Dr Thompsons, relatives one in Bridgeport Conn, a product of the
 1850's suppposedly developed by a relative or decendent (Isacc Thompson)  Compitiion settled in a financial arrangement.

 Aqua 3 7/8" x 1"  loooks like the lip on the frosted one is called English ring deep lip or packer, can't seem to find the other so maybe both are same but they don't look alike.

 DR. THOMPSON/ EYE WATER NEW LONDON CONN.
 His celebrated Eye Water was introduced in 1795.
 and on goes a story about him and above Thompson.
 And it was advertised in1941 and 42  by John L and sons company
 161 River St Troy NY.
 David Dearden


----------

